# Interesting Bassai



## dancingalone (Aug 16, 2010)

I am rather intrigued by this rendition of Bassai Dai/Passai.  We had a discussion last week in the Beginner's Corner about c-stepping and the advantages of it.  (http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=89296)

The karate-ka in this video shows some c-stepping in place of where some have a knee or a crescent kick before the "u-punches".  And I can't tell for sure, but I think I see some snake hands too.  

[yt]wdVvOHS79bE[/yt]

This is Kanazawa Kancho to perform the same kata from Shotokan-ryu.

[yt]F8I4Q-nNvAY[/yt]


----------



## Victor Smith (Aug 16, 2010)

The Tomari Patsai (Bassai is actually the Shotokan Name) is  also the Kyan Patsai.

In 1977 I belive it was Satome who published a text with 15 different Patsai (including Funakoshi Bassai), and there are more sub-variations.

I categorize them as following 3 basic patterns such as:
  i. Matsumura Patasi using opening closed fist striking techinques.
 ii. Tomari Patsai using open hand striking techniques. (that's what you're interpreting as snake strikes).
iii. Itosu Patsai using opening double blocking techniques.

Although they have different opening gambits, they still roughly use the same embusen on the floor for the shape of the form.

The Tomari Patsai is also found in the Kyan Patsai (Tomari was included in Kyan's lineage). So if you find video of Matsubayshi Patsai (Nagamine lineage), of Shimabukuro Zempo, or Shorinjiryu and others you'll see variations on the Tomari/Kyan theme.

If you want to search for subtlity in applications try using the crescent step as attacks to the ankle, or using the crescent kick's first 10" as an attack to the lower leg of an attacker (instead of the rest of the kick) to disrupt their leg.

FYI Isshinryu's founder didn't retain Patsai but used much of it's opening and other sections in his creation Sunsu (SunNuSu) kata.


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 16, 2010)

I have that old article on off somewhere. One thing I've noticed is that the Sao and who versions in shotokan and tang soo do basically capture the difference in application between the various passai kata. There are variations that are stressed by movements, but its all recognizable in the end. Passai kata is a case study in how the same kata is tailored for different masters. Look at the physical difference between Kyan and Itosu. Some of this can be understood by viewing their kata side by side.


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 17, 2010)

Victor Smith said:


> In 1977 I belive it was Satome who published a text with 15 different Patsai (including Funakoshi Bassai), and there are more sub-variations.



Out of print?  Is it in Japanese?


----------



## Victor Smith (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm afraid it's long out of print, and of course by memory I totally mispelled the author.  I pulled the following together for you.

The book was Patsai by Sawabe Shiberu  1977. 

The following list of kata is what the book contained. Ive tried to locate versions on YouTube that seem to be named the same. I havent taken the time to compare the videos to the book to verify at this time. 

Chibana no Passai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCfT5wnAy2E 
There are three Passai/Patsai/Bassai kata in Miyahira Sensei's Shidokan: Passai Sho, Passai Dai and Koryu Passai. Chibana Sensei kept a version of Matsumura no Passsai following Itosu Sensei's advice, which he called Passai Dai; Itosu no Passai became Passai Sho-THIS is the kata on this video. Shidokan's Koryu Passai is called Passai Sho in Shotokan. 

Tawada no Passai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNyUSsKAW5c 
Higa Yuchoku performing Matsumura Passai. This version is also known as Tawada Passai 

Matsumura no Passai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yl5OJGOp9BA 
Miyazato Karate Do - Kata Matsumura no Passai & Kata Kooryu Passai 

Oyadomari no Passai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kagenn4dbhA 
differences between the Tomari-te of Matsumora and Oyadomari, for example, this later had his own version of Passai (known as Oyadomari-no-Passai) while Matsumora preserved the original Tomari Passai, that is shorter (These two versions being Tomari no Passai Dai & Tomari-no-Passai Sho). 

Matsumora no Passai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jroE4Ukfw-E 
Matsumura no Passai of Sensei Bud Morgan 

Kyan no Passai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2wAqLJZnYM 
Chotoku Kyan version of Passai. Originally from Pechin Oyadomari of Tomari. Performed by Zenpo Shimabukuro of the Seibukan. 

Motobu no Passai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4Z_0qY4CAg 
Shimabukuro Sensei in which he taught the Passai Guwa kata. This kata was taught to him by Nakama Chozo (1898-1982). Master Nakama in turn was taught the form by Motobu Choki (1870-1944). This very rarely seen kata is sometimes refered to as Motobu Passai. 

Tomari Passai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3QKA7hicbI 
TOMARI BASAI STYLE JYOSHINMON SHORIN RYU KATATE DO 

Ishimine no Passai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RlWeruordg 

Itosu no Passai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7fHS9gd0tU 
Kata Itosu no passai in the Shirasagi style of Okinawan Shorinryu Shidokan Karate. 

Shotokan Bassai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wW2oCU0_IYI 
Enoeda & Nakayama Bassai Dai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hhooy5dZ_1Q 
Nakayama Legacy: Bassai Dai Kata Bunkai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0OLknQHQ-c 

On the whole being able to watch these is better than looking at the book.

Hope this is helpful.


----------

